# Artisan Coffee Shop, Stamford Brook



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I love this Coffee Shop. A beautifully bright and airy environment selling cups of Allpress' Redchurch Blend which is one of my new favourite blends. I only really drink espresso but their milk based drinks look fabulous with perfect latte art etc.. Well trained baristas and delightful environment as well as selling Redchurch Blend make this my favourite London Coffee Shop. You can buy a bag of beans to take home too!

It can be found on Chiswick High Street on the corner of Goldhawk Road 2 minutes from Stamford Brook tube station. Sandwiches and cakes all look gorgeous but as yet I have never tried them. The coffee alone makes the experience a treat for me. £2 for a double by the way.

Anyone else been there?


----------

